# Porcine Xenograft Billing



## Jen Verlinda (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello everyone, 

One of our MOH's patients recently underwent a closure using a porcine xenograft. I have billed Medicare using code Q4100 with a JC modifier and the modifier denied. Any helpful hints on how to bill this would be helpful. Thanks!

Jen Verlinda, CPC
Seattle Wa


----------

